# Black Currant Label



## Coaster (Feb 4, 2007)

Still bulk clearing/aging but this is ready to go 8O).


----------



## Waldo (Feb 5, 2007)

Great label coaster......I like it
How do you like the Black Currant?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 5, 2007)

Very nice Coaster, I like the almost invisible black currant branch or
grape branch behind it. Have you printed one? Does that show up more or
less on a printed version?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 5, 2007)

Very nice Coaster....Very sophisticated...I like everything about it.

Would like to mention tho...any label [from the big guys=pros] If it says Estate that means everything was grown on the premises, produced and bottled there....Being as we are not pros we can put what we want on our labels.

We racked our Black Currant/WinExpert Red grape Concentrate Wine yesterday, it is rely nice....Now I am going through catalogs looking for some plants....Wonder how many plants are needed for enough currants for about 2 batches of wine a year????


----------



## Coaster (Feb 5, 2007)

I like the black currant. It kinda sneaks up on you. The front end is light and BAM the black currant taste explodes on the back end. I have to wonder if the Cotes De Blac had something to do with that. What I do know is it didn't finish sweet, going all the way from 1.100 to .993 in about 30 days. I back sweetened a little at last racking and prolly will add a touch more after the next one, with any tweaking needed at bottling. I also have to say there was very little lees at the first racking (about 32 days in) but man is it hard to see in there during racking. It's pitch black, even with bright lights and a flashlight (at least in the carboy - didn't think about checking in a glass).


The label look almost exactly as you see it here when printed.


I did take some liberty with "Estate Bottled" but since I don't sell my wine I don't think the truth in advertising law affects it


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't think it matters either about saying it's Estate Bottled...it just sounds good...and on such an elegant label it sure fits.

I had put Super-Kleer KC in the Black Currant wine, thought it might help clear it...usually that stuff shows a deposit on the bottom right away...This one you couldn't see any unless you really looked closely, it was all dark, but there was a deposit when we racked it, as well as some grimy little flecks, probably some seeds or parts of the fruit that didn't show up in the Vintners Harvest Fruit Base when we mixed it up...Only left the Super Kleer in it for 6 days, so don't think it stripped much color...this wine sure is an interesting flavor.

Anxious for this wine to be done...it's a must-do again.


----------



## kutya (Feb 5, 2007)

Coaster really nice label. I do like black and white labels...


----------



## redwineleo (Feb 6, 2007)

Coaster, love the 1 of only 30 caption. Also the "In Vino Veritas". My wife has decorated our kitchen and breakfast area in a Tuscan theme and actually has this phrase in a picture frame along with a picture of some vineyards in Tuscany. Great label!


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 6, 2007)

I shine a flashlight through the carboy at 90 deg to the direction I am looking, in a totally dark room. If I can't see the light in the carboy, then there is nothing reflecting the light. Ergo, the wine is clear.

As a back-up, I also shine it directly at me from the back. If I see no light scatter it is further confirmation of clarity.


----------



## Joanie (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice label, Coaster!!! I love the black and white.


----------



## Mharris335 (Feb 8, 2007)

Coaster.....great label. Did you make the wine from a kit or from real fruit and what does it taste like?


----------



## Coaster (Feb 9, 2007)

I jumped on the band wagon and used the Vinters Harvest fruit base (2 cans), 2 bottles of red grape concentrate, Cotes De Blac yeast and followed the rest of the recipe on the can.


It sneaks up on ya. light on the front end and BAM on the back end. I sweetened it up for my wife but she is still a little leery of the black currant taste (she's never had black currants before).


----------



## Mharris335 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Coaster....I don't know if I have ever had Black currants before either.


----------

